# Koos Wubben: 50 years orchid nursery



## JeanLux (Nov 1, 2008)

Made yesterday a one day trip to the Netherlands, a.o., to visit the nursery of K. Wubben near Hilversum (for those who do not know him, perhaps remember some pages about him in Orchid fever E. Hansen Ch. 12). (==> http://www.orchidwubben.com/) Orchideeën Wubben is one of the major dutch orchid nurseries with a broad selection of species, among other Paphs, Phrags; I have 2 kovatchii seedlings from Koos, and a lot of other orchids. 
At the occasion of the 50th anniversary, a 3 days event takes place this W-E, where, besides possibilities to visit Wubben nursery, a.o., his Daughter Rianne from Ryanne orchidées in France (http://www.orchideeryanne.com/) and Gerard Schmidt from Amazone Belgium (http://amazone-orchidees.skynetblogs.be/) exhibit (and sell) some interesting plants. Here some picts:

Koos Wubben





masdevallias and pleuros with some of the Wubben trophies in the background:




closer by:





Nearby Utrecht orchid club participated:




some blooms from G. Schmidt

malipo X hangianum




malipo X emersonii




charlesworthii




helenae ( a sister of this one, not spiking yet , went home with me):




I just want to wish Koos Wubben all the best for that anniversary, good health, and still another FEW years of presence as an active orchid professional.


Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Jean and Happy Anniversary to Koos! Looks like it was worth the trip!


----------



## Hien (Nov 1, 2008)

When I see beautiful plants from the pro, I want to grow orchids.
When I look at my messy plants , I want to stop.


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Jean for posting the pictures. I will put Wubben's Nursery on my list of things to visit when I come to the Netherlands this Christmas. It looks like a neat place!

Robert


----------



## Candace (Nov 1, 2008)

O.K. fess up. What else came home with you?


----------



## pdxpaphguy (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice photos and post, thanks. I remember the discussion of him in Orchid Fever.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 1, 2008)

Candace said:


> O.K. fess up. What else came home with you?



of course, you are right Candace  ! Besides helenae I brought with me 2 youngsters: fairieanum and mastersianum, nbs hirsutissimum and Phillip Ruggiero ( = suk. x St. Swithin ), bs barbatum and lawrencianum; and (as suggested by Robin  ) Angraecum distichum from this part of my trip; other part to follow in a sep. thread. Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Great haul, Jean..!!  Looks like a pretty interesting nursery too... Mr. Wubben must be posing in the hot-house part of his Gh.. I see a lot of hot-house mini-dends and colmanaras etc...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the tour!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 1, 2008)

Hien said:


> When I see beautiful plants from the pro, I want to grow orchids.
> When I look at my messy plants , I want to stop.


Hien, don't be too hard on yourself! get to work on those plants!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Jean for the great post! Loved the pics esp the one with the boss


----------



## Corbin (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. 

I like the pot with all the holes in it in the next to the last pic. I have never seen one like it. It should make for good air flow.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 2, 2008)

Hien said:


> When I see beautiful plants from the pro, I want to grow orchids.
> When I look at my messy plants , I want to stop.



yes, that's why I am eager to visit those places and events again and again to get my excitement refreshed  ; a good alternative is of course this great Slippertalk forum!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 2, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> Great haul, Jean..!!  Looks like a pretty interesting nursery too... Mr. Wubben must be posing in the hot-house part of his Gh.. I see a lot of hot-house mini-dends and colmanaras etc...



Li, this part is in fact located near the main entrance, and here you find the plants for one-time / one-plant buyers (and where you have to pay before leaving )!! The greenhouse (one of 6, I think) you see behind contains on the upper level of the racks catts and alike and on the lower level one part of the paphs and phrags (Eric would have been pleased to see the numbers of flowering Saint Ouen and Hanne Popow s there)!! Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 2, 2008)

Corbin said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> I like the pot with all the holes in it in the next to the last pic. I have never seen one like it. It should make for good air flow.



Ed, in fact G. Schmidt uses those for his exhibits, but also sells different sizes. I use quite a number of them, and it is relatively difficult to overwater the plants inside these pots  ! Jean


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 2, 2008)

Jean,

Thanks for sharing the photos!

:clap:


----------



## labskaus (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, Jean!

I had the pleasure of doing some show judging in one team with Koos last year, he is a great guy; full of knowlewdge and very kind.

My contribution to his anniverary thread is this flower of Laelia pumila semi-alba (delicata) which I recieved from him and which just opened this weekend:





best wishes, Carsten


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, thanx for sharing. I wish I could enlarge the Pleuro photo to look at all the blooms! I just got my new passport so maybe I can arrange a trip to Europe next year!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> (Eric would have been pleased to see the numbers of flowering Saint Ouen and Hanne Popow s there)!! Jean


Yes, I _*would*_ have! :sob:


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2008)

labskaus said:


> Thanks for posting this, Jean!
> 
> I had the pleasure of doing some show judging in one team with Koos last year, he is a great guy; full of knowlewdge and very kind.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your contribution Carsten, this is just a wonderful delicate pumila flower !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 3, 2008)

That's gorgeous, Carsten.


----------

